# catastrophic loss of disk labels after DC power outage



## pbrown (Sep 16, 2019)

There was a complete power outage in a data center, and an intel R2000W server is now non-functional.
boot disk pair, on /dev/ata0 and ata1 are fine.
However, drives in the front bays, da0-da7 have no label.
Previously, they were all part of one zfs pool.

camcontrol sees the drives. I can also "dd if=/dev/da0".

however, "glabel list" does not see them, and neither does "zpool import"

I'm fairly new to freebsd, so any and all help would be appreciated.
This is FreeBSD 11.0p15


----------



## SirDice (Sep 16, 2019)

pbrown said:


> This is FreeBSD 11.0p15


FreeBSD 11.0 has been End-of-Life since November 2017 and is not supported any more. 









						Unsupported FreeBSD Releases
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org
				



Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions



pbrown said:


> Previously, they were all part of one zfs pool.


What does `zpool status` tell you?


----------



## pbrown (Sep 16, 2019)

Doh...
thanks for the reply.
turns out there was hidden knowlege involved. the disks were encrypted with "geli" and needed to be unlocked after reboot.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 17, 2019)

Now that you've recovered make sure to plan your upgrade.


----------

